# Advice for N Captiva Area



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Can't speak to fishing out of a boat there, but this Texas tourist has been to Sanibel and Captiva a couple of times. There's not a lot of night life there (thank goodness) The crab races at Tween Waters can be entertaining. Snook on the beach EARLY in the morning.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

If your boat would float in 6 or 7 inches there a many spoil islands that hold reds and snook. Might try going out early and fishing along the beach close to shore.


----------



## Trip Saunders (4 mo ago)

Cabbage key is an awesome place to get lunch & a light midday buzz. I forgot what their signature drink is called, a cabbage creeper or something? But they’re good if a little cloying. It’s a couple hours the ladies will enjoy, and you’ll dig it too. The crab races are fun, last time I went the crabmaster was rightfully pissed at some drunk dudes hasslin his hermits, sort of ruined the vibes. Me & my girlfriend jumped 13 tarpon off the beach there on thanksgiving 5 or 6 years ago. Have fun that’s a great spot.


----------



## Seawoods (Feb 4, 2019)

Dawn, dusk and after dark outgoing tide I'd fish the north side of captiva pass from the beach on the inside of the pass. Or from a boat but close to the inside. Or walk the beach from the south side of the pass either tide. Or redfish pass outgoing tide. Jigs work fine after dark. Of course, live bait is always better.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Plenty of bait to find. You can stop at D&D in Matlacha on your way to the ramp for chum or any other needs. Fish the docks on the backside for your snook and that boat will get skinny enough to find reds up in the mangroves on the higher tides. You’re between 2 really good passes to fish as well. You’re going at a really good time of the year so it shouldn’t be too hard to find fish.


----------



## Thunder Bay (Jul 31, 2021)

The restaurants of Captiva and Sanibel are wonderful - you’ll have a great time at them! Doc Fords in Sanibel was one of our favorites because of their dinner hours (they stayed open late) to maximize our fishing. We were up early fishing the beach, loafing during high sun in the middle of the day, and then back out for the last three hours of daylight.

Shelling, birding, and fishing are three of the main outdoor activities. There are some serious shell collectors at Sanibel and Captiva - they are hustling to hit the beach at first sun. Make sure you load up on bug juice (no seeums) if the wind lays down.


----------



## kwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, all helpful and good stuff. I've been reading that the snook usually move off the beach and inside that time of year. But its sounding like I might not need to try to get back up in somewhere and can stay somewhat west generally?

Anyone have any experience offshore there? Looks like a bunch of public stuff. I'm wondering if those artificials are good for easy snapper / sheephead fishing for the ladies? Anyone ever freedive the shallow stuff with a polespear?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Assuming you will not be eating every meal out, pick up groceries in Fort Meyers and save some money before you head to the island.


----------

